# Repair 7t32b



## quagmire (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi

I have a titanium watch with a 7Y32B block (?) - 9 years old (I think).

stop watch this works and I can also re-zero the hands

main watch and alarm - doesn't move - the second hand gives a short pulse (<1/2 sec) then falls back so does not move anywhere.

I have taken the watch apartand checked the coils which are at the correct resistance (2.7Kohms ...).

The watch looks very clean insice.

Is there a common/known fault that I can fix for something like this.

or any ideas?

thanks


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I think thats a kinetic movement number, the capacitor is most likely at fault, a relativly easy repair, justa little bit more fiddly than a battery ...

Google 'seiko kinetic capacitor repair'


----------



## quagmire (Jun 29, 2009)

I meant 7T32B 6J20 [A0]

not a kinetic

I have just seen that one symptom of the capacitor going is that it works ok whilst you where it.

This is what I was before it stopped alll together.

Does this make sense?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Well if its not a kinetic then its quartz, Iassume you have changed the battery with a quality new one?

There is a reset procedure to follow after a battery change, Ill see if I can find it...


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

You could try one of our "gurus" - Silver Hawk - but not sure if Paul works on "modern" stuff like Seikos. Pretty sure though he could do a capacitor replace, it's the kind of work he seems to thrive on. :yes:

Post a request on the "Electric" section with your e-mail (disguise it fredATblogsDOTcom) and he might be able to help.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Right, if you post your email address I have found a superb tutorial on another forum that should tell you all you need to know...


----------



## quagmire (Jun 29, 2009)

have set options to allow you to email me


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Done....

Let us know if it helps......


----------



## quagmire (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks

Battery was changed several months ago

checked the coil resistances

done the reset procedure

where is hte electric section ?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

To be honest it is worth changing the battery again, it could be a duff one...

Worth a try, it will only cost a couple of quid ...

Quartz section here:

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showforum=22


----------



## quagmire (Jun 29, 2009)

Is there a kinetic movement I can get hold off that will replace the 7T32B


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

No, I dont think so, you should be able to find a 7t32b easy enough though..

Have you tried a new battery?


----------

